# I'm not a troll, I beat topics so I can learn......more



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

...the real thing, because so many people have completely opposite opinions. I wouldn't want to listen to one person's opinion of lightweight supersonic pellets. You guys have helped me out a lot, and I thank you.

http://freedomsforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=187

"If you should, even accidentally, come into possession of a silencer/moderator, even one completely built into an airgun, perhaps the best thing to do is to cut it open length-wise, discard one half, or mill an inspection slot into one side, and make it into an interesting, non-functional display item, not capable of any action."

I bet they could still bust you for having a silencer. It is a silencer, even if it's rendered inoperable. I wonder when the first Whisper bust is coming. That's similar to the Law's reaction to brass knuckles that are encased in a block of clear plastic - I still have real BK's. I would certainly not want to pay a lawyer to argue my case before a jury, even though I would win. I'm not made of money.

I've learned a lot, and am now waiting for the right moment to buy a really good PCP + really good glass.

Very interesting, Roger


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll accept that. :lol:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

OK, Roger, here is the deal. State laws vary a bit but NONE of them says you will be in trouble if your airgun has a built in suppressor. IF the moderator/supressor/silencer is permanently built in by the FACTORY, trust me, your behind is covered, no matter how some "worm-can openers" flip the story.

IF you decide to remove it, modify it, improve it, etc. and use it on anything else, that would be a federal offense. It doesn't matter what you are putting it on. If it's made for an airgun, built into an airgun by a manufacturer, you have NOTHING to worry about! There are plenty of guns you can buy with built-in silencers.

Some BSA guns come with silencers. Some Air Arms come with silencers. Some Weihrauchs come with silencers. Some Theobens come with Vortex silencers, etc.

Another thing, some guns come with either male or female 1/2x20 threads for silencers. By law, you can not build your own. If you want to take an advantage of this thread, you can go through a BATF process, pay a transfer fee, and wait for an approval. If approved, you can purchase ANY silencer you want. That is of course if your state allows Class 3 Weapons ownership. One permit - one silencer.


----------



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.beemans.net/silencers_on_airguns.htm

Vary scary. The local police are going to return my call, but all my interest in silencers is gone.

Roger


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I would be careful to believe everything Mr. Beeman say. He is acting more like a "think tank" rather than an airgun expert. He provides his "expertise" to various airgun dealers and magazines. As long as the money is paid, who cares about the truth, eh? This is the same guy who sold his great company to people who initially didn't know much (or cared less) about airgunning. This is the same guy who claimed that .20 caliber is superior to anything else and charged (they still do) extra for .20 caliber guns. He used to call (and they still do) this caliber "premium" :lost: WHO KNOWS WHY! Perhaps this is the reason there are not too many brands of .20 pellets to choose from. Go figure!

"_It does not make any difference if the airgun sound moderator is permanently attached or even built in as part of the airgun_!"

How wrong he is! In FACT, it does matter. European airgun manufacturers realize the need of an American airgunner for a quiter rifle. So a lot of models come shrouded/silenced (to a certain degree) by factories to comply with the US laws. Crosman is doing the same thing with its Maurader rifle. It comes with a full length shroud. Let's just call the ATF on the US dealers and Crosman and put them all to jail! :wink:

Roger, a local police will know absolutely nothing on this subject. This is the last place I'd ask for an advice...

AH


----------



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

I just spoke to two sheriff officers, and they said silencers of any kind, even if it's sold welded and machined to the rifle, center-fire or air, gets arrested. They said when they find a silencer in someone's pocket, he gets arrested. Now I'm really asleep to the topic.

roger


----------



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

A person suggested I call the CA Dept. of Justice;Firearms, in Sacramento. They answered by saying "Firearms". They were calm and slightly bored and said suppressors are contraband in CA, period, without regard to the type of gun or clotheshanger it's attached to. That's how an air rifle is not a firearm in CA, but silencers on them are illegal anyway. I can't have one even if it's welded to a defunct Damascus steel decorative musket on the mantle, or rolling around in my ammo safe. They are as legal as a $500.00 bag of crack. If a cop finds it, you get to be someone's b###h.

I sure wish I could have one though.

Roger for his part closes this topic. It must be putting everyone to sleep.

Roger


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Perhaps you need to move to another state that allows Class 3 Weapon ownership (full auto and silencers). I own two Yankee Hill suppressors with permits (stamps), one on .22 rimfire and the other one on 9mm Glock. No sherrif and no President can do harm to me because this is ALL legal.

I believe I said enough...
Now let's close this "scary" subject :roll:


----------



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

If it's hard to believe individual policemen, who may indeed have differing or wrong opinions about the law, call BATF to get the real answer. I contacted the CA firearms division at the state level, not a part of any police group. I got my answer, and I'd just kill myself if I went to jail or had to spend $15,000.00 to defend myself from getting canned in the prison system, because of something I had been warned about.

The imported rifles that have built-in silencers (I'm not talking about shrouds which don't look at all like silencers and are much less likely to attract attention.) put you in the position of possessing a silencer, period. If you have one of those in CA you never will know when the circumstance will arise when a cop finds the silencer and decides to enforce the law and arrest you.

Your state might have different laws.

Roger


----------

